# Pie.---------- easy, quick, no bake.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

It don't get any simpler than this.

Pineapple pie.
1 box[3oz.] GELATIN DESSERT!!!!!!! I used Island Pineapple. Lemon works well also. Any brand will do.
1-can 15 or 20 ounce pineapple chunks, tidbits, or crushed. Canned. I used chunk cause I like to bite the fruit.
1- 9" graham cracker pie crust-premade.
Water.

Zap 3/4 cup of water. Stir in gelatin mix til dissolved[2 minutes]. Add 3/4 cup cold water plus juice. Add pineapple. Stir all together. Put in fridge and let sit for 3 or 4 hours. Top with whipped topping if you want. 

Read label on box. Some fruit keeps the gelatin from setting if fresh.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

That sounds good for something different in the summer. Gonna try that. I think I have it all in the house too.

thanks WD


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Hmmmm.....wonder what would happen if you added some coconut and rum?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Rick, buy what's on sale. I can't figger out how to save on the bought graham cracker crust yet. No way you can make one for a buck that I can see. Vanilla wafers, whatever plus butter don't come out enough under a buck to mess wiith making your own.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Rory, I think it would do fine. Just add the rum to the cold water and mix the coco with the fruit or sprinkle it on top of the whipped topping. DO let me know what you find.


----------

